
Learning Modern 3D Graphics Programming with OpenGL 3 - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.arcsynthesis.org/gltut/
======
modeless
Hmm, the book is incomplete (the chapter about texturing is empty as are all
subsequent chapters). Is there a blog following the development of the book? A
twitter account? Anything?

~~~
DarthShrine
There's a bitbucket account with the source of the book:
<https://bitbucket.org/alfonse/gltut/wiki/Home>

------
dfan
I discovered these pages while looking for an OpenGL tutorial that actually
used the new shader-driven style and not the deprecated fixed-function API.
They're very good (although as others note, still a work in progress).

------
overwatch
Oh, boy! I was actually looking for a good book aimed at a beginner. And this
one looks to be EXACTLY what I need. Many thanks!

~~~
tintin
Same here. In depth, but very understandable. A very good book!

------
glhaynes
How much of this would be applicable to OpenGL ES programming?

~~~
jameskilton
I've only glanced at it so far but if you're using ES 2.0 then it would be a
big help as ES 2.0 has no fixed function pipeline so everything is done in
shaders. The only real difference IIRC between OGL 3.0 and ES 2.0 is the
unavailability of many extensions OGL users are familiar with.

------
T_S_
Anybody aware of anything remotely similar for OpenCL?

~~~
marshray
OpenCL looks like a generalization of the OpenGL shader language GLSL. The
logistics of passing buffers and controlling execution should be very similar
as well.

I think if you learn OpenGL 3.3 (as in this tutorial), you'll get enough of
the common stuff down that you can fill in the missing spots from OpenCL
reference material directly.

~~~
pmjordan
I'm only just getting into OpenCL (I already know OpenGL very well) and I'd
say OpenCL's programming language is closer to C than to GLSL. In any case,
I'd say the hard part is parallelising your algorithms, understanding the
memory model (private vs local vs constant vs global pointers) and using it
and the the task dispatch mechanism effectively.

Being experienced with OpenGL (or Direct3D, or game console) shaders will
probably help for performance tweaking as the mindset is similar (memory
access is evil, irregular memory access more so), but other than that I doubt
it will help.

------
obidobi
Here is another similar book in the works: <http://openglbook.com/>

------
wccrawford
Looks like a good book. I'm looking forward to going through it and seeing how
it goes.

------
logic101
what ide can this language be programmed in.can i use eclipse

~~~
stephen_g
OpenGL is not a language - it is an API. The book is using it with the C++
language which you can program in Eclipse.

